# Classifieds > Testimonials >  www.backwaterreptiles.com

## COREY

Well, 

I needed some more adult red eye tree frog breeders and I have been looking for over a month now and this is the only place I could find them.
Reptiles for Sale

I emailed sales@backwaterreptile.com and requested 4-15 adult red eyes.

Sam replies "YES WE HAVE TONS".

I replied I am looking to get 4-15 Perfectly Visible healthy and fat frogs off you (meaning if they look healthy to ship and receive) and if they are captive bred or wild-caught and if they are wild-caught would they possibly know where they were caught from specifically? Photos if possible but not required   

Heres the email sam replied with:

Hi Corey,


To be honest, any time a customer says, "It must be PERFECT and X, and Y, and Z..." they lose me. No company will ever guarantee an animal to be perfect. I'd recommend purchasing at a reptile expo where you can see the actual animal you're purchasing, etc.


For what it's worth, the med/larges are wild caught, the smalls are cb.


Thanks,

Sam
Backwater Reptiles
Fax: (512) 646-3194
Like us on Facebook


Im guessing he either missed the part where I said perfectly VISIBLE HEALTH AND FAT.  -or- they clearly don't have any VISIBLY healthy fat frogs.  Either way I am unable to purchase from them now because of this and I am more than discontent.  I guess Ill be searching around across the country then.  

What gets me is that on their home page down at the bottom it states this:

 "When you buy amphibians from us, you can rest assured they are fully guaranteed to arrive alive and in great condition."  Well Im not rest assured :Mad: 

Well I give them a zero star review.  Sad day for me =/.   I expect better from a company or at least an attempt to accommodate a customers needs.  Id even accept.

"Unfortunately we cant guarantee the health of the frogs you receive but here is what we can offer you  BLANK, BLANK, and BLANK."
No attempt was made to complete a sale.  BAD BAD! =(

----------


## Gail

I've read a few things before about this place.  I think I would look elsewhere for these.  And I would wait until a Repticon is in your area, this way you can actually see what you are getting.

----------


## XDragonFrogX

Theres someone on here who is selling baby red eyed tree frogs. His frogs are fat chubby healthy little guys

----------


## COREY

Shows wont have the Quantity I need unfortunately.  I don't even think we have REPTICONS in San Diego or LA.   Just REPTILE SUPER SHOW and theres another one further north but not REPTICON.  I have been the  only CAPTIVE BRED vendor at shows locally for red eyes this past year. =/

----------


## COREY

> Theres someone on here who is selling baby red eyed tree frogs. His frogs are fat chubby healthy little guys


Unfortunately I need adults =/

----------


## Jack

I have watched lots of reviews about that place and from the sound of things it ain't good.

----------


## COREY

After posting the same review on their facebook page.  I received an email from "FRANK" someone who i haven't been working with in this company.  

EMAIL IS READ AS FOLLOWS:  

Hi Cory,


Admittedly I did mis-read your e-mail...I thought you said, in all caps, that they had to be "PERFECT" and "FAT." Whenever a customer demands perfection, they lose me. Meaning, I can't help them, because no animal is perfect, you can always find an imperfection somewhere. You apparently took my response very hard and very personally, which wasn't my intention. 


Regardless, your post on our Facebook page has been deleted, and if I _ever_ hear of a negative review from you, without having ever ordered--you can expect the same ten-fold for the immature way in which you're acting. You have my word on that.


Grow up.

Frank
Backwater Reptiles
Fax: (512) 646-3194qu
Like us on Facebook

I dont like that fact that there was not an apology made. Im not sure but only Sam has been the one I have been talking to. NOT FRANK. Have I been working with FRANK or SAM?  So apparently posting a not so good review of their customer service makes me IMATURE. THis seems really fishy to me now.  My review on their facebook page was the exact same one as on here. *COPY AND PASTE*  Apparently they demand a purchase from their company to make reviews about them ONLY.  Although that is an avenue you can take for a review,  it can also be made by customer service which is the one I made.
Based on the response to this email, ill still not sure if Ill be working with them now that they are letting me do service with them.

----------


## Brian

> Heres the email sam replied with:
> 
> Hi Corey,
> 
> 
> To be honest, any time a customer says, "It must be PERFECT and X, and Y, and Z..." they lose me. No company will ever guarantee an animal to be perfect. I'd recommend purchasing at a reptile expo where you can see the actual animal you're purchasing, etc.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, the med/larges are wild caught, the smalls are cb.
> ...


Just to clarify, after you received this email.. what happened next?

In any case, best of luck in acquiring breeding stock :Smile: .

----------


## COREY

After I received that email. I posted the review here and on their facebook page.  They deleted the facebook review and fortunately for everyone here you can all read the progress of what is happening.  I will update EVERY time i get a response and send one.

----------


## redeyedtreefrog123451

> After I received that email. I posted the review here and on their facebook page.  They deleted the facebook review and fortunately for everyone here you can all read the progress of what is happening.  I will update EVERY time i get a response and send one.




You should try LLLreptile they have all ages (babies small size sub adult adult) of Red eyed tree frog

----------


## COREY

Well they said they cant guarantee the needs of my requests after the 4th email due to the fact they cannot guarantee a male or female being sent to me. My needs were to specific for them to handle.
However, they finally stated after several emails asking where they were caught from that they came from Nicaragua.  Due to the location they have a pretty fair chance of having chytridiomycosis.  Frogs in that general location have been known to carry that disease. This will complete and finalize the testimonial.

----------


## COREY

I tried LLL they only have babies. =/

----------


## XDragonFrogX

Hmm.. i have no idea who sells adults :/ sorry i cant help you there

----------


## N3XU5

> After posting the same review on their facebook page.  I received an email from "FRANK" someone who i haven't been working with in this company.  
> 
> EMAIL IS READ AS FOLLOWS:  
> 
> Hi Cory,
> 
> 
> Admittedly I did mis-read your e-mail...I thought you said, in all caps, that they had to be "PERFECT" and "FAT." Whenever a customer demands perfection, they lose me. Meaning, I can't help them, because no animal is perfect, you can always find an imperfection somewhere. You apparently took my response very hard and very personally, which wasn't my intention. 
> 
> ...


They told you to grow up!? Backwater reptiles obviously needs to get out of the reptile/amphibian business, and grow up.

----------


## XDragonFrogX

I wouldnt buy from backwater personally. I have a red eyed crocodile skink who originally came from them but she was bought by someone else. Then i got her from them.

----------


## redeyedtreefrog123451

> I tried LLL they only have babies. =/


Oh darn sorry last time they had all ages! :P

----------


## demon amphibians

I have also had a couple bad experiences with this site. The way their site is set up makes them look very professional but this is very misleading. First i ordered a few hundred dubias from them i received them in the mail after 3 days of ordering, when i opened the box they all came rushing out all over the place. granted dubia are very slow but when you have hundreds running in every direction it is not a good surprise especially when you are new to breeding roaches and had second thoughts about roaches to begin with. they used no containers they just put them all in a box with a few peaces of torn up cardboard then along with roach chow and water crystals which they charged 10 times the price of what the items where even worth. anyways they just threw these items in the box of loose roaches as well which in shipping crushed many of them. But despite my better instincts i order a smooth sided toad from them a few weeks later. it arrived skinny and none active. it wouldnt eat or hop around it was extremely malnourished. Keep in mind this toad was overnighted, so when i ordered it i received it the very next day which tells anyone with a brain that they sent this toad in this condition. It died less then two days later. smooth sided toads are not cheap either. I emailed them and they said that there was nothing they could do because it arrived alive and i didn't send a pic when it arrived. not to mention they where some what rude in the email.  I also posted a bad review on their site and just like what they did to CJ, they deleted it with in an hour of me posting. One more thing i would like to add is that they have cane toad listed and a marine toad listed on there site at different prices. Cane toad and marine toad are the exact same species. So what would be the reason behind having these listed as two different species at different prices?  It may be because they are different sizes but when they list them under different names kinda hints that they do not know much about this species. I emailed them to ask this very question and i never got a response. after reading CJs post i am not a bit surprised that they pulled this stunt. I just hope that people on this forum read this and don't make the same mistakes i did.

----------


## COREY

Demon,

Thanks for the heads up. =O  thats crazy!!

----------


## Hypnotic

A.I.R EXOTICS, I think the way that they replyed to you, and even tryed to intimidate you not to post a negative review, pretty much sums it all up. They clearly don't strike me as professional with an attitude like that. 
Demon, sorry, but I couldn't help nearly spitting out my orange juice laughing. I'l admit, that's no way to ship cockroaches, but seriously, the mental image I had of you opening that box just cracked me up. 
Reading all of the above, I definitely would not buy from them if I lived close enough too, they don't sound professional at all. And if your going to ship a box of roaches without any containers inside, atleast write it on the box.

----------


## ejh805

From everything I've read about them, they're awful to deal with.
And the animals that are bought from Backwater, they never even see. What's the term?.....drop shippers. Technically the animal is never even seen by the people selling it to you.

----------


## Jack

> One more thing i would like to add is that they have cane toad listed and a marine toad listed on there site at different prices. Cane toad and marine toad are the exact same species.


I saw that too, pretty stupid if you ask me.

----------


## COREY

> One more thing i would like to add is that they have cane toad listed and a marine toad listed on there site at different prices. Cane toad and marine toad are the exact same species. So what would be the reason behind having these listed as two different species at different prices?  It may be because they are different sizes but when they list them under different names kinda hints that they do not know much about this species. I emailed them to ask this very question and i never got a response.


Demon,

I obviously don't care for backwater anymore however this statement is no longer true or if at all.  Looks like they fixed it.  Am I wrong?  I cant find the marine toad on their anymore. Maybe they didn't reply to you because they fixed it?

----------


## demon amphibians

> Demon,
> 
> I obviously don't care for backwater anymore however this statement is no longer true or if at all.  Looks like they fixed it.  Am I wrong?  I cant find the marine toad on their anymore. Maybe they didn't reply to you because they fixed it?


they did change the name to south american marine toad. since i posted! how about that.

----------


## COREY

SO in reality its no real change... still double marketing

----------


## demon amphibians

> SO in reality its no real change... still double marketing


the only other difference i can think of would be the size. But i will never know because i will never order from them again.

----------


## REDEYEDWHISPER

For everyones information...i was surfing through youtube. 

REVIEW FROM MEMBER

Oh found a better one

REVIEW 2

----------


## Paul

Ugh now I am less excited. I order some leaf litter form them because Josh's Frogs is completely out of stock (which makes me super sad). So I searched around and someone on this forum suggested them for leaf litter so off I went and ordered 2 bags.. that was yesterday. I got the automated email that said my order would be processed in 0 - 6 business days..... wow... That is enough for me to take my money else where. Serves me right for cheating on Josh and his minions

----------


## Daniel

Didnt know they sold leaf litter...

A good place to get leaf litter is New England Herpetoculture LLC - Home Or go collect it yourself  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

> Didnt know they sold leaf litter...
> 
> A good place to get leaf litter is New England Herpetoculture LLC - Home Or go collect it yourself



I was avoiding collecting it from my yard because the city i live in sprays at night to kill mosquitoes and I didn't want to risk introducing a toxin into the terrariums. Josh's frogs says their leaf liter is 100% safe for frogs..

----------


## Itsalltender

CJ do you have any tads for sale?

----------


## demon amphibians

> CJ do you have any tads for sale?


Cj has been banned from the site.

----------


## Heather

> CJ do you have any tads for sale?


Anything particular you are looking for? We can help guide you as to where you can find what you'd like.

----------


## Itsalltender

> Cj has been banned from the site.


Really?

----------


## Itsalltender

> Anything particular you are looking for? We can help guide you as to where you can find what you'd like.


Yeah I am looking for red eyed tree frog tadpoles.

----------


## Heather

Michael Novy of Rainforest Junkies and Joshsfrogs both sell subadults. You could see if they sell you tads. Might have to wait a few weeks until the weather warms up for shipping.

You can ask Michael here https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?i...ser=1363241107 or here on the forum via pm. 

Here is Joshsfrogs website. You can email Zach and ask about tads. www.joshsfrogs.com

Let us know how it works out for you.

----------


## Andrew exotics

I personally think that they said the right thing.Hes being honest and straight up with you about what he has for sale.He didnt lie to you about anything and he didnt have exactaly what you were looking for.This is not something to hate on backwatereptiles about.

----------


## N3XU5

If only there was a way to get backwaterreptiles kicked off the internet, other than hacking into there website.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

